
Harley-Davidson to Shift Production Overseas to Offset EU Tariffs - kimsk112
https://www.wsj.com/articles/harley-davidson-to-shift-production-overseas-to-offset-eu-tariffs-1529927301
======
Bucephalus355
That this is newsworthy is kind of preposterous If you look at the factory
closings in the late 80’s and 90’s, it is like reading a list of World War I
battlefields. 20k here, 8k there, 40k over in the this town, another 10k lost
here...it is tragic.

This wasn’t globalization. It was the “deindustrialization” of America.
Meanwhile all the jobs shifted to Mexico, which would be sort of okay (they
need jobs too obviously) but instead it resulted in Mexico getting 0% better.
9 months after NAFTA the Peso collapsed during the “Tequila” crisis, the south
of Mexico rose up in revolt, and then a few years later brought the rise of
the cartels.

~~~
bigiain
> That this is newsworthy is kind of preposterous

I'm not so sure.

Harley is an iconic American brand, that trades heavily on its "Made in the
USA by good 'ol boys down Milwaukee way" folklore.

I think this is an interesting unintended side effect of government tariffs
and trade policies. Without wanting to get too much into politics of a country
where I have no dog in the fight - I suspect this is going to
disproportionately effect MAGA hat wearers. (Whether its a response to Trump's
recent trade policies and changes or a longer term response to trade policies
older than the current administration, I don't know... And the article _may_
cover that, but I can't see past the WSJ paywall...)

